# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zwanger: planten en kruiden tegen ochtendmisselijkheid tijdens je zwangerschap

## FRANCOIS580

*Zwanger: planten en kruiden tegen ochtendmisselijkheid tijdens je zwangerschap*

Je kreeg zopas te horen dat je eindelijk zwanger bent en je leeft op wolkjes. Dat verandert al vlug wanneer na na amper enkele weken van je zwangerschap met ochtendmisselijkheid wordt geconfronteerd. Bij sommige vrouwen gaat deze ochtendmiddelijkheid na amper enkele weken spontaan weer over, maar bij velen duren de vervelende gevolgen van ochtendmisselijkheid tot de het moment van hun bevalling. Wat zijn de oorzaken van ochtendmisselijkheid en wat kan je er zelf aan doen om de symptomen ervan te verzachten of om ochtend misselijkheid tijdens je zwangerschap te voorkomen? 

Tijdens de eerste weken en maanden van hun zwangerschap worden vele vrouwen geconfronteerd met de vervelende symptomen van ochtendmisselijkheid, die je ganse zwangerschap verpesten. Gelukkig kan je er met heel wat natuurlijke middelen zoals planten en kruiden veel zelf aan doen om de symptomen ervan te milderen of deze ochtendmisselijkheid zelfs te voorkomen.

Ochtendmisselijkheid tijdens je zwangerschap lijkt misschien iets banaal, maar moet steeds ernstig worden genomen. Krijg je te kampen met een ernstige en langdurige vorm van ochtendmisselijkheid dan moet medisch ingegrepen worden. Aanhoudende ochtendmisselijkheid met braken kan immers ernstig gewichtsverlies en uitdroging tot gevolg hebben en dat moet hoe dan ook vermeden worden. Laat je ochtendmisselijkheid je zwangerschap niet bederven. Je kan daartegen zelf veel doen met behulp van planten en kruiden 
Kleiner risico op abortus en vroeggeboorte

De symptomen van ochtendmisselijkheid tijdens de zwangerschap variëren van erg mild en te verwaarlozen tot aanhoudende misselijkheid waarbij medisch moet ingegrepen worden. Dit variërt van vrouw tot vrouw. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde aan dat zwangere vrouwen met ochtendmisselijkheid een kleine risico lopen op abortus of een vroeggeboorte.

*Tussen vierde en zesde week*
Ochtendmisselijkheid manifesteert zich al vlug tijdens je zwangerschap, gemiddeld tussen de vierde en zesde week. In ruim de helft van de gevallen verdwijnt deze tussen de veertiende en zestiende week. Dat is echter lang niet voor alle vrouwen het geval. Zij hebben van deze ochtendmisselijkheid te lijden tot de laatste dag van hun zwangerschap.

*Te lage bloedsuikerspiegel*
Ochtendmisselijkheid hoeft niet alleen ‘s ochtends op te treden, dat kan op elk moment van de dag. Een te lage bloedsuikersiegel is er de voornaamste oorzaak van. Ochtendmisselijkheid is een combinatie van vele factoren die allen het gevolg zijn van de vele chemische veranderingen die zich tijdens je zwangerschap voor doen.
• *Progesteron:* hoofdoorzaak ligt volgens wetenschappers bij het zwangerschapshormoon progesteron. Tijdens je zwangerschap wordt extra progesteron afgescheiden via je eierstokken. Dat heeft ook voordelen. Zo heeft een hogere concentratie aan progesteron een pijnstillende werking op je spierstelsel. Dat helpt vroegtijdige weeën en zo een.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Voor de zwangeren, don't.... ga niet zelf experimenteren met kruiden, voedsel of gelijk wat als je zwanger bent en last hebt van ochtendmisselijkheid. Daarvoor bestaat er een huisarts en een gyneacoloog die de zwangerschap opvolgt. Het enige wat dokters en gyneacologen aanraden als je zwanger bent of zwanger wilt worden is de inname van extra foliumzuur. 
Waarom ? Omdat dan de kans op een kindje met een open ruggetje kleiner wordt. Al de andere vitamines haal je gewoon uit je voeding. 
Dat gezond eten een miskraam, want ik spreek over een miskraam en geen abortus als je je foetus verliest kan je weinig tegen beginnen, zeker in een heel vroeg stadium van de zwangerschap. Als er dan iets verkeerd gaat is het waarschijnlijk dat je de natuur zijn gang moet laten doen en niet beginnen experimenteren met een dieet van hier en een dieet van daar. 

Bij mijn zoon ben ik geen dag misselijk geweest en toch is hij te vroeg geboren (34 weken, 2,520 kg). 

Ik at gezond, ik leefde gezond, alle dagen vers eten en ik had van nergens een tegenzin om het op te eten. Gewoon pech gehad. Bij mijn dochter ben ik maar in het laatste kwartaal van mijn zwangerschap last beginnen te hebben van ochtendmisselijkheid, dan moest ik van de gyneacoloog gewoon een droge koek op zijn nachtkastje leggen en die als ik net wakker werd opeten omdat mijn bloedsuikerspiegel te laag stond en ik daarvan misselijk was maar dan was ik wel al megadik en dan is het wel vervelend als je moet overgeven, die buik zit echt in de weg. 
Ik ben wel eens flauw gevallen in het begin van mijn zwangerschap van mijn zoon, slechte gewoonte om niet te eten 's morgens en naar de winkel gegaan en daar van mijn tetter gevallen. Allé ik kon me nog net neerzetten op de grond, ben niet echt gevallen maar alles zag wel zwart voor mijn ogen. De mensen hebben me dan direct een cola gebracht om mijn suikerspiegel terug op te trekken. Natuurlijk heel raar want ik was nog maar 3 maand zwanger en niemand zag dat ik zwanger was dus ja moeten uitleggen dat het niets ernstig was, gewoon zwanger.

Ik vind dat er van tegenwoordig heel veel zaken geschreven worden die zonder dat je het weet, zelfs ongezond kunnen zijn voor vrouwen die zwanger zijn. Zwanger zijn is geen ziekte maar een natuurlijk gebeuren. 
Je hoeft geen 9 maanden in een glazen kastje gaan zitten maar je moet natuurlijk ook niet intensief blijven sporten of zo want dat is niet gezond. De kilo's die eraan komen zullen er na de geboorte wel terug af gaan als je terug normaal gaat eten want als je zwanger bent eet je automatisch meer sowieso. Ze zeggen niet voor niks 9 maand op en 9 maand af en daarmee bedoelen ze de kilo's die je verdikt en die bullshit van je mag maar 12 kilo bijkomen, voor de ene werkt dit en voor de andere niet. Ik was 20 kilo bijgekomen bij mijn 2 kinderen. Misschien een geluk dat mijn zoon daarom zo'n hoog geboortegewicht had op 34 weken zwangerschap en mijn dochter 3,520 kg op 37 weken zwangerschap. En op het moment dat ik zwanger was van mijn dochter, 10 maand na de geboorte van mijn zoon woog ik terug 49 kilo, zelfde als toen ik zwanger geworden ben van hem, en nu weeg ik nog minder, mogen gerust een paar kilo's bij dus. 
Regelmatige controle door de huisarts en gyneacoloog, die zijn belangrijk tijdens een zwangerschap, dat gewicht zullen we maar in het midden laten. 
Ik heb een vriendin en die heeft haar 2 zwangerschappen al overgevend doorgebracht en ze heeft 2 gezonde kinderen op de wereld gezet. Ze was wel niet mager voor haar zwangerschappen, blijkbaar hebben haar kinderen dan toch genoeg voedsel gehad ook al kon zij niks binnenhouden, de kinderen hebben er in ieder geval geen last van gehad. 
Nog een fijne avond

----------

